# SP 101 2.25" Bobbed With Laser Grips for Accuracy Improvement



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm just wandering if laser grips on the 101 snubby would be OK? Bad idea? ..just wandering what it'd do for accuracy. It seems as though adding the laser would eliminate the problem of a short sight radius on a short barreled handgun. I'm thinking it'd be no more difficult to hold steady with a short gun than a longer one. So, it would seem to me you should be able to shoot about as well with a short barrel as you could with a longer one if each were equipped with these hi-tech grips.


----------

